# Boston Police Cadet Program



## sf1530

Has anyone heard any specifics about the Boston Police Cadet Program? Anything like how many people they are taking, when the test will be, or anything like that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## USAF3424

Rumor is it is going to be 75% minorities. If your white your going to need a huge dime. Seriously don't get your hopes up the test is pass/fail, its an absolute joke. They need to hire more police officers (not political hacks to get the super coffee) so we can stop getting ordered every friday, saturday, sunday.


----------



## pahapoika

That's hilarious ! 

i knew marty was a menio clone


----------



## sf1530

USAF3424 said:


> Rumor is it is going to be 75% minorities. If your white your going to need a huge dime. Seriously don't get your hopes up the test is pass/fail, its an absolute joke. They need to hire more police officers (not political hacks to get the super coffee) so we can stop getting ordered every friday, saturday, sunday.


That's what I thought. Unfortunately I am on the pale side.


----------



## bok

The Boston Police Cadet Program is an appointment position and is not subject to Consent Decree as we know it; Beecher v. Castro decision. In so, the Cadet Program being an appointed position, the appointing authority would be acted upon through the current BPD Commissioner's pen; acting on behalf of a Mayor's cadet candidate choices. The Cadet Program was dissolved under the Menino administration due to budgetary issues to prevent police officer layoffs. This program historically has been the venue of nepotistic politics guided by the Mayor's Office, City Councilors and other politicos....
good luck to all, you are going to need it.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

USAF3424 said:


> Rumor is it is going to be 75% minorities. If your white your going to need a huge dime. Seriously don't get your hopes up the test is pass/fail, its an absolute joke. They need to hire more police officers (not political hacks to get the super coffee) so we can stop getting ordered every friday, saturday, sunday.


You must work in a loaded district. We're getting ordered 7 days a week. Staffing: 146 2010. Current staffing 84. Most stations have that many on ONE SHIFT...YET the Crystal Palace does nothing but take for the "Specialized Units", and WHERE do they take from? See above numbers. Is this the proper forum? Maybe I'll post in "Things that really piss me off"


----------



## USAF3424

Mr Scribbles said:


> You must work in a loaded district. We're getting ordered 7 days a week. Staffing: 146 2010. Current staffing 84. Most stations have that many on ONE SHIFT...YET the Crystal Palace does nothing but take for the "Specialized Units", and WHERE do they take from? See above numbers. Is this the proper forum? Maybe I'll post in "Things that really piss me off"


Same district as you my friend. Last halfs so were not getting it as bad as the day/first half guys.


----------



## sf1530

Also, does anyone know if it is a good learning experience. Do you get to go out in the field and gain real life experience, or is it more clerical work. Thanks.


----------



## USAF3424

sf1530 said:


> Also, does anyone know if it is a good learning experience. Do you get to go out in the field and gain real life experience, or is it more clerical work. Thanks.


Clerical work. If you get assigned to a district you would get experience writing 1.1s. However you could land a cute position like the academy or HQ. The cadets use to cross people in heavy foot traffic areas as well. I wouldn't worry about the experience. After your 2 years as a cadet you get absolute preference meaning score above a 70 and you will get hired before anyone else.


----------



## sf1530

USAF3424 said:


> Clerical work. If you get assigned to a district you would get experience writing 1.1s. However you could land a cute position like the academy or HQ. The cadets use to cross people in heavy foot traffic areas as well. I wouldn't worry about the experience. After your 2 years as a cadet you get absolute preference meaning score above a 70 and you will get hired before anyone else.


That's true. That preference is amazing. Praying every night for some good fortune. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Edmizer1

This was probably 20 years ago but I remember the Boston Globe did a story on the cadet program after a certain group was hired. The listed each cadet hired and their relationship to a high ranking city official.


----------



## USAF3424

woodyd said:


> I thought that the contract established Area F, to allow "specialized" guys to get district OT, and hopefully reduce ordering within the districts.
> One thing that they could do to reduce ordered OT (though I'm sure the BPPA will NEVER go for this) would be to open up details to Transit, Housing, Suffolk Sheriff's deputies, and campus guys (most of whom are also Deputies)- of course with the provision that BPD would get first preference for details. This way some of the guys currently working details could pick up voluntary OT instead, and the details would still get filled.


That would do absolutely nothing to reduce ordered OT. Are you saying guys would just stop doing details and take OT so outside agencies could do them? Never happen. First half guys are always going to try and get a day detail to protect themselves from getting ordered for a last. If the OT is there when they call 2 days out, its your choice whether you pick up a detail or take the overtime.

You do get an Area F guy on OT every so often. We had a K9 guy as a service car the other night. Most specialized guys and detectives in the districts are on an "extended investigation" or "investigative ot" which prevents them from getting ordered.


----------



## pahapoika

woodyd said:


> I thought that the contract established Area F, to allow "specialized" guys to get district OT, and hopefully reduce ordering within the districts.
> One thing that they could do to reduce ordered OT (though I'm sure the BPPA will NEVER go for this) would be to open up details to Transit, Housing, Suffolk Sheriff's deputies, and campus guys (most of whom are also Deputies)- of course with the provision that BPD would get first preference for details. This way some of the guys currently working details could pick up voluntary OT instead, and the details would still get filled.


+1 
Opening up the detail list would take care of all those jobs that go unfilled everyday.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

pahapoika said:


> +1
> Opening up the detail list would take care of all those jobs that go unfilled everyday.


A thought, but three things will trump it:

LIABILITY
JURISDICTION
GREED


----------



## pahapoika

Mr Scribbles said:


> A thought, but three things will trump it:
> 
> LIABILITY
> JURISDICTION
> GREED


10-4
But if you guys ever change your mind I'm sure something like a simple mutual aid agreement would mean guys coming in to help out.


----------



## USAF3424

woodyd said:


> I thought that OT rates were higher than detail, so people would prefer OT and take that over details. But the not being able to get ordered part makes sense.


It is but there are still plenty of guys that prefer details over overtime, myself included.


----------



## Goose

woodyd said:


> I thought that OT rates were higher than detail, so people would prefer OT and take that over details. But the not being able to get ordered part makes sense.


Variety is the spice of life my friend.


----------



## Crazy Otto

pahapoika said:


> +1
> Opening up the detail list would take care of all those jobs that go unfilled everyday.


My job uses sheriffs, locals, park rangers, Wackenhut security and anyone else we can get our hands on to staff the unfilled details and we still can't fill them.


----------



## pahapoika

The sheriff's department covers quite a few details on the south shore.

And you're right they basically grab anybody they can.

I worked with harbormaster on a bridge job last year. 

Great kid and was happy to have the help


----------



## LA Copper

USAF3424 said:


> It is but there are still plenty of guys that prefer details over overtime, myself included.


Guess I see things a bit differently. I would much prefer doing police work on overtime than standing over or around a hole in the ground in the heat or the cold. After all, isn't that what we signed up for and took that oath for?


----------



## USAF3424

LA Copper said:


> Guess I see things a bit differently. I would much prefer doing police work on overtime than standing over or around a hole in the ground in the heat or the cold. After all, isn't that what we signed up for and took that oath for?


Not doing much police work from the front desk or the booking desk which is exactly where a guy with less than five years on ends up. I would much rather stand around a hole in the ground than write 10-15 rediculous police reports for 8 hours straight. Every homeless person in Boston ends up in the lobby of District 4 at some point in their travels.


----------



## LA Copper

USAF3424 said:


> Not doing much police work from the front desk or the booking desk which is exactly where a guy with less than five years on ends up. I would much rather stand around a hole in the ground than write 10-15 rediculous police reports for 8 hours straight. Every homeless person in Boston ends up in the lobby of District 4 at some point in their travels.


I'm sorry your system is like that and I'm glad ours isn't. However, you'll still learn more about writing thorough reports, conducting proper interviews, and how to talk to people, much better at the desk than standing over a hole.

At the booking desk you can ask questions of the suspects and learn a few things. Stuff like: what their tattoos mean; which gang doesn't get along with which gang; where the hypes hide their dope; where they shoot it and how much; how to talk to bad guys without getting into a use of force, etc.

You're looking at it the wrong way if you think standing over a hole is better than learning about being a police officer and maybe even having the opportunity to help someone, even if it's at the front desk.


----------



## NegroRotary

LA Copper said:


> I'm sorry your system is like that and I'm glad ours isn't. However, you'll still learn more about writing thorough reports, conducting proper interviews, and how to talk to people, much better at the desk than standing over a hole.
> 
> At the booking desk you can ask questions of the suspects and learn a few things. Stuff like: what their tattoos mean; which gang doesn't get along with which gang; where the hypes hide their dope; where they shoot it and how much; how to talk to bad guys without getting into a use of force, etc.
> 
> You're looking at it the wrong way if you think standing over a hole is better than learning about being a police officer and maybe even having the opportunity to help someone, even if it's at the front desk.


Got it!!! lol


----------



## DeltaTango27

LA Copper said:


> You're looking at it the wrong way if you think standing over a hole is better than learning about being a police officer and maybe even having the opportunity to help someone, even if it's at the front desk.


I don't need to work doubles everyday to make me a better police officer. I learn more about gang kids by interacting with them on the street doing simple pro active police work on the street. Hey if you are getting the that kind of information from gang kids at the front desk (if and when they actually walk in) then I'm assuming your are not in patrol or in some type of gang related unit within your department, which would give a rapport with these kids. Besides working details is better for a variety of reasons as mentioned above but to include less stress, better for family life, etc.

I welcome the opportunity to perform the duties that come along with details, because its simple and allows you to put food on the table, a little safer, and hey might even give me a bit more energy to actually do police work during my actual shift.


----------



## USAF3424

DeltaTango27 said:


> I don't need to work doubles everyday to make me a better police officer. I learn more about gang kids by interacting with them on the street doing simple pro active police work on the street. Hey if you are getting the that kind of information from gang kids at the front desk (if and when they actually walk in) then I'm assuming your are not in patrol or in some type of gang related unit within your department, which would give a rapport with these kids. Besides working details is better for a variety of reasons as mentioned above but to include less stress, better for family life, etc.
> 
> I welcome the opportunity to perform the duties that come along with details, because its simple and allows you to put food on the table, a little safer, and hey might even give me a bit more energy to actually do police work during my actual shift.


Exactly what I was trying to get at.


----------



## LA Copper

DeltaTango27 said:


> I don't need to work doubles everyday to make me a better police officer. I learn more about gang kids by interacting with them on the street doing simple pro active police work on the street. Hey if you are getting the that kind of information from gang kids at the front desk (if and when they actually walk in) then I'm assuming your are not in patrol or in some type of gang related unit within your department, which would give a rapport with these kids. Besides working details is better for a variety of reasons as mentioned above but to include less stress, better for family life, etc.
> 
> I welcome the opportunity to perform the duties that come along with details, because its simple and allows you to put food on the table, a little safer, and hey might even give me a bit more energy to actually do police work during my actual shift.


I wasn't referring to "working doubles," I was talking about simply working overtime on your regular shift.

I was also referring to an officer who has less than five years on the job and is working the front desk and the booking desk and not out on the street doing pro active police work as you said. If you're on the street then you're already doing the things I mentioned.

I am currently in patrol (and have worked patrol for over 20 years and you're correct, I did work a gang unit for several years as well.


----------



## felony

USAF3424 said:


> Not doing much police work from the front desk or the booking desk which is exactly where a guy with less than five years on ends up. I would much rather stand around a hole in the ground than write 10-15 rediculous police reports for 8 hours straight. Every homeless person in Boston ends up in the lobby of District 4 at some point in their travels.


Ugh my agency is like yours. Does Boston force officers in on days off? I can deal with a force, but I absolutely hate getting forced in on days off. Working the lobby, dealing with all the fraudulent credit card issues and identity theft, the occasional restraining order violation and walk in indecent a&b complaint. I would much rather work details than OT. Two reasons, one is your outside with zero responsibilities and two is zero reports.


----------



## pahapoika

As a Sgt with 27 yrs on the LAPD i think LA Copper is well versed in "police work" 

From my humble observation it comes down to money out here. Some officers make more in O/T and some with details.


----------



## DeltaTango27

felony said:


> Ugh my agency is like yours. Does Boston force officers in on days off? I can deal with a force, but I absolutely hate getting forced in on days off. Working the lobby, dealing with all the fraudulent credit card issues and identity theft, the occasional restraining order violation and walk in indecent a&b complaint. I would much rather work details than OT. Two reasons, one is your outside with zero responsibilities and two is zero reports.


Yes they do force on days off but it's a rarity because there's a lot of people they have to go through on the list before they get to people on days off.


----------



## sf1530

Does anyone have any information on when the application process will start and/or when the exam will be? Thanks.


----------



## USAF3424

Brief Job Description (essential functions of the job): 

The Boston Police Cadet Program is an on-the-job training program for Boston's youth seeking a career in law enforcement. The Program is a minimum of a two-year commitment. Cadets rotate throughout the Department in various assignments and shifts, including Headquarters, District Stations, and other specialized units throughout the City. Primary responsibilities include: routine clerical and administrative duties, answering phones, data entry, traffic duty, utilizing Department vehicles, barrier work, and related duties as required. 

Qualifications: 

Applicants must meet all of the itemized criteria below in order to be eligible: 

Be between 18 and 24 years of age. 
Be a United States citizen. 
Reside in the City of Boston and have maintained consecutive residency for the last 5 years. 
Be a high school graduate or possess an equivalency certificate. 
Possess an active, valid Massachusetts Driver's license. 
Meet the same physical fitness standards required of Boston Police Recruits. 
Ability to exercise good judgment and focus on detail as required by the job. 

In addition, candidates must pass a qualifying examination. If selected for appointment, candidates must pass an extensive screening process including: hair drug testing, a pre-employment physical, an extensive criminal background check, and a rigorous 8 week cadet training program (both academic and physical in nature) at the Boston Police Academy. 

The anticipated hire date will be April, 2016. Applicants are responsible for maintaining an active mailing address, email address, and phone number as communications will be sent out during the process. 

THE DEADLINE TO APPLY ONLINE FOR THIS POSITION IS NOVEMBER 1, 2015. 

BOSTON RESIDENCY REQUIRED AND MUST HAVE MAINTAINED CONSECUTIVE RESIDENCY FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS 

Terms: 

Union/Salary Plan/Grade: BPC/BPC-1 
Hours Per Week: 35 

Please refer to the Salary Information section on the Boston Career Center site for more information on compensation. For each Salary Plan, salaries are listed by Grade and Step.

Looks like you need to have 5 years residency to get on.


----------



## sf1530

USAF3424 said:


> Brief Job Description (essential functions of the job):
> 
> The Boston Police Cadet Program is an on-the-job training program for Boston's youth seeking a career in law enforcement. The Program is a minimum of a two-year commitment. Cadets rotate throughout the Department in various assignments and shifts, including Headquarters, District Stations, and other specialized units throughout the City. Primary responsibilities include: routine clerical and administrative duties, answering phones, data entry, traffic duty, utilizing Department vehicles, barrier work, and related duties as required.
> 
> Qualifications:
> 
> Applicants must meet all of the itemized criteria below in order to be eligible:
> 
> Be between 18 and 24 years of age.
> Be a United States citizen.
> Reside in the City of Boston and have maintained consecutive residency for the last 5 years.
> Be a high school graduate or possess an equivalency certificate.
> Possess an active, valid Massachusetts Driver's license.
> Meet the same physical fitness standards required of Boston Police Recruits.
> Ability to exercise good judgment and focus on detail as required by the job.
> 
> In addition, candidates must pass a qualifying examination. If selected for appointment, candidates must pass an extensive screening process including: hair drug testing, a pre-employment physical, an extensive criminal background check, and a rigorous 8 week cadet training program (both academic and physical in nature) at the Boston Police Academy.
> 
> The anticipated hire date will be April, 2016. Applicants are responsible for maintaining an active mailing address, email address, and phone number as communications will be sent out during the process.
> 
> THE DEADLINE TO APPLY ONLINE FOR THIS POSITION IS NOVEMBER 1, 2015.
> 
> BOSTON RESIDENCY REQUIRED AND MUST HAVE MAINTAINED CONSECUTIVE RESIDENCY FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS
> 
> Terms:
> 
> Union/Salary Plan/Grade: BPC/BPC-1
> Hours Per Week: 35
> 
> Please refer to the Salary Information section on the Boston Career Center site for more information on compensation. For each Salary Plan, salaries are listed by Grade and Step.
> 
> Looks like you need to have 5 years residency to get on.


Thank you SO much for letting me know it went up. I just applied and tomorrow I am going to network as much as I can and try and make some magic happen. This fall I am interning with the department and maybe that will help. I know it is going to be tough, but we'll see what happens. Seriously, you have been so much help and I am very grateful.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Nice to see it's back.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

As long as MAMLEO isn't vetting the list
And it will be interesting to see how many bosses who fled the city years ago manage to sneak their kids in.
Oh, sorry did I say that out loud...


----------



## DeltaTango27

The617Viet said:


> Thanks for the alert. I applied as well. Guess no questions can be asked this time, but its safe to assume they are unarmed.


Yes totally unarmed. I'm sure this has been covered but duties usually are front desk/booking and may include meter maid duties. If they treat cadets the same as before than once they put their time in, they are guaranteed a spot in the next upcoming academy. If they fail.......back to the top for the next one..........and the next...........and the next.


----------



## pahapoika

Mr Scribbles said:


> As long as MAMLEO isn't vetting the list
> And it will be interesting to see how many bosses who fled the city years ago manage to sneak their kids in.
> Oh, sorry did I say that out loud...


Nah, that never happens


----------



## sf1530

I have a couple questions. First, does anyone know of a good way to prepare for the exam. Also, when I go to the exam, should I wear a suit and tie? Thank you everyone for all of the help you provide to some of us newcomers.


----------



## USAF3424

sf1530 said:


> I have a couple questions. First, does anyone know of a good way to prepare for the exam. Also, when I go to the exam, should I wear a suit and tie? Thank you everyone for all of the help you provide to some of us newcomers.


The exam is an absolute joke. Its pass/fail. I'm not trying to discourage anyone but they are going to hand pick who they want.


----------



## Deontae21

Hey you all, was trying to find some info on what exactly the salary is. I'll be graduating College soon and was thinking aboit applying to this position. Does anyone know what salary grade bpc1 means? Like how much a week? And will I be able to live off of that?
Thanks for your help


----------



## USAF3424

Deontae21 said:


> Hey you all, was trying to find some info on what exactly the salary is. I'll be graduating College soon and was thinking aboit applying to this position. Does anyone know what salary grade bpc1 means? Like how much a week? And will I be able to live off of that?
> Thanks for your help


Its less than $20/hr. Make it work any way you can because after 2 years you get absolute preference.


----------



## sf1530

I'm pretty sure its going to be about 24k. Not much at all but its only 2 years.


----------



## USAF3424

sf1530 said:


> I'm pretty sure its going to be about 24k. Not much at all but its only 2 years.


That was the salary 10 years ago. And it could be longer than 2 years if they dont hire a recruit class in that time period.


----------



## ecpd402

very political job regardless of the exam results


----------



## sf1530

Does anyone know how the test on Saturday is going to be structured? Is it going to be like the CS exam or be something completely different? Is it still going to be pass/fail or scored? Also, how do the appointments work (I get that it will most likely be political), but if they aren't how it would work? Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## sf1530

UPDATE: Test was a T/F personality test. We'll see what happens from here haha.


----------



## sf1530

Has anyone heard any updates on when the process is going to be moving forward. I heard backgrounds investigations begin in January. Was wondering is anyone heard anything else or any specifics?


----------



## pahapoika

The wallet has to be open long before the test


----------



## sf1530

I had one more question. Are Cadets allowed to work overtime or details?


----------



## USAF3424

Details, no. Im sure there is some sort of cute overtime for cadets though.


----------



## sf1530

Does anyone have any updates on when the backgrounds will start or academy start date?


----------



## ecpd402

chances are if you have not heard your not getting the job.


----------



## sf1530

I did, but that was probably about 6 weeks or so ago.


----------



## xxgolfxx

I just received a letter in the mail today and I am being moved on to the next part of the process, will have a interview w a Dep. pretty excited


----------



## USAF3424

xxgolfxx said:


> I just received a letter in the mail today and I am being moved on to the next part of the process, will have a interview w a Dep. pretty excited


Be sure to ask him how he likes his coffee, thats 90% of the job!


----------



## xxgolfxx

Thats what im expecting. Im also going to bring my shoe shining kit for the other 10% ... Lol


----------



## sf1530

Does anyone have any idea if/when the program will be moving forward?


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Both Cadet class AND Recruit class are on hold due to lack of candidates I've been told...both will go forward, hopefully as planned asap.


----------



## felony

Mr Scribbles said:


> Both Cadet class AND Recruit class are on hold due to lack of candidates I've been told...both will go forward, hopefully as planned asap.


Laterals?


----------



## JD02124

Mr Scribbles said:


> Both Cadet class AND Recruit class are on hold due to lack of candidates I've been told...both will go forward, hopefully as planned asap.


Of course this stuff happens as im going through the process.&#8230;


----------



## USAF3424

JD02124 said:


> Of course this stuff happens as im going through the process.&#8230;


You guys will be in there in December or January. A former instructor just transferred back to the academy this week so you guys are in for a real treat....


----------



## JD02124

USAF3424 said:


> You guys will be in there in December or January. A former instructor just transferred back to the academy this week so you guys are in for a real treat....


Dont threten me with a good time.


----------



## pahapoika

Mr Scribbles said:


> Both Cadet class AND Recruit class are on hold due to lack of candidates I've been told...both will go forward, hopefully as planned asap.


Unreal !
Thete was no lack of candidates back in the eighties.
And now the kids don't want the job ?


----------



## cvboy

Lack of candidates! It is not true... total bull. Cards were sent to people that scored 95 and above. Some of us in the 95 bracket, have not even been contacted since we turned the application in.... because BI is conducted according to ranking on the list. There are over 1000 candidates on Boston list that scored lower than 95.. they have not even received cards yet... so to say there is no candidates... something funny is going on or about to.. lol.. if many people that ranked higher are being bypassed.. than they would probably have reached 95 by now.. which happens to be the lowest score/group that received cards.....


----------



## felony

cvboy said:


> Lack of candidates! It is not true... total bull. Cards were sent to people that scored 95 and above. Some of us in the 95 bracket, have not even been contacted since we turned the application in.... because BI is conducted according to ranking on the list. There are over 1000 candidates on Boston list that scored lower than 95.. they have not even received cards yet... so to say there is no candidates... something funny is going on or about to.. lol.. if many people that ranked higher are being bypassed.. than they would probably have reached 95 by now.. which happens to be the lowest score/group that received cards.....


They may have gotten above a 95 but that doesn't mean they don't have a criminal record, bad driving history, poor employment history, bad credit, lied during background etc. They will probably drop down to you soon.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

cvboy said:


> Lack of candidates! It is not true... total bull. Cards were sent to people that scored 95 and above. Some of us in the 95 bracket, have not even been contacted since we turned the application in.... because BI is conducted according to ranking on the list. There are over 1000 candidates on Boston list that scored lower than 95.. they have not even received cards yet... so to say there is no candidates... something funny is going on or about to.. lol.. if many people that ranked higher are being bypassed.. than they would probably have reached 95 by now.. which happens to be the lowest score/group that received cards.....


All I know is what I've heard, and from a reliable source. Like one of the other posters (felony) explained, driving history, criminal records, drug testing etc have all impacted the list of candidates. I was told by same reliable source that class will be put on, but is delayed and more cards will be sent out by CS, to make up for those eliminated for whatever reasons...
(and yes, my source passes the two pronged test for informants). As for the cadets, it's almost the same scenario. Funny, the class excluded any cops' relatives, many of whom would have been prime candidates including one of my little pencils, BUT in order to keep up appearance and placate certain organizations and groups, they were dumped.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

It's not just Boston, a friend from a smaller town/department told me they had 2 slots open. In the past there would have been 200 applicants, the got 50, and 12 showed up to "sign the book"
Who would want a job that everyone else in the world knows how to do better than you (trained LEO)?
Where politicians have too much influence, every other municipal agency dumps their problems on you, the media ALWAYS portrays you poorly, and academia second guesses your decisions. Throw in the phony reverends and other community groups that baselessly claim racism and police brutality and you can plainly see why most people balk at this "job".
Any fire department want a grumpy 50 something? I can cook, and have a fairly decent though warped sense of humor...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Mr Scribbles said:


> It's not just Boston, a friend from a smaller town/department told me they had 2 slots open. In the past there would have been 200 applicants, the got 50, and 12 showed up to "sign the book"
> Who would want a job that everyone else in the world knows how to do better than you (trained LEO)?
> Where politicians have too much influence, every other municipal agency dumps their problems on you, the media ALWAYS portrays you poorly, and academia second guesses your decisions. Throw in the phony reverends and other community groups that baselessly claim racism and police brutality and you can plainly see why most people balk at this "job".
> Any fire department want a grumpy 50 something? I can cook, and have a fairly decent though warped sense of humor...


Up here in freedomland, some of the bigger departments are having the same problem. Nashua used to get 250+ to test. Now they're down to 40-50 that show up.

Kinda funny. I try my balls off at a point in time where the applicant pool is FILLED. Now that I've "retired" from applying, candidate pool is empty.


----------



## pahapoika

Score of 99 on the Boston PD, 100 on Boston fire ( the job I wanted )
Life long city resident
Clean background ( at least for the DOC  )
And...... zilch , nada, nothing !
Wasn't just me. Worked with the sons of state troopers ,Boston cops , firefighters, etc.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

pahapoika said:


> Score of 99 on the Boston PD, 100 on Boston fire ( the job I wanted )
> Life long city resident
> Clean background ( at least for the DOC  )
> And...... zilch , nada, nothing !
> Wasn't just me. Worked with the sons of state troopers ,Boston cops , firefighters, etc.


Those sparkies in Boston have it made pretty well.


----------



## JD02124

Mr Scribbles said:


> It's not just Boston, a friend from a smaller town/department told me they had 2 slots open. In the past there would have been 200 applicants, the got 50, and 12 showed up to "sign the book"
> Who would want a job that everyone else in the world knows how to do better than you (trained LEO)?
> Where politicians have too much influence, every other municipal agency dumps their problems on you, the media ALWAYS portrays you poorly, and academia second guesses your decisions. Throw in the phony reverends and other community groups that baselessly claim racism and police brutality and you can plainly see why most people balk at this "job".
> Any fire department want a grumpy 50 something? I can cook, and have a fairly decent though warped sense of humor...


A friend of mine thats been on for 3 years is leaving for fire. I would assume hes not the only one.


----------



## USAF3424

JD02124 said:


> A friend of mine thats been on for 3 years is leaving for fire. I would assume hes not the only one.


Were losing 5-10 to each fire class. If you go from police to fire your 10 year residency requirement starts over. Guys dont care and are willing to make the jump no problem. More $$, less headaches, better schedule.


----------



## USAF3424

Mr Scribbles said:


> All I know is what I've heard, and from a reliable source. Like one of the other posters (felony) explained, driving history, criminal records, drug testing etc have all impacted the list of candidates. I was told by same reliable source that class will be put on, but is delayed and more cards will be sent out by CS, to make up for those eliminated for whatever reasons...
> (and yes, my source passes the two pronged test for informants). As for the cadets, it's almost the same scenario. Funny, the class excluded any cops' relatives, many of whom would have been prime candidates including one of my little pencils, BUT in order to keep up appearance and placate certain organizations and groups, they were dumped.


Thought all your sons were on the job? Everytime I pass by your last name in FBR you guys take up the whole drop down box haha.


----------



## felony

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Up here in freedomland, some of the bigger departments are having the same problem. Nashua used to get 250+ to test. Now they're down to 40-50 that show up.
> 
> Kinda funny. I try my balls off at a point in time where the applicant pool is FILLED. Now that I've "retired" from applying, candidate pool is empty.


I always think the same thing. When I was trying to get on, it was cut throat. Now, 10 years later, they are giving the job away. Do you have a pulse? Clean criminal record? You're HIRED!


----------



## JD02124

felony said:


> I always think the same thing. When I was trying to get on, it was cut throat. Now, 10 years later, they are giving the job away. Do you have a pulse? Clean criminal record? You're HIRED!


I know a few recent graduates that when I found out they were on I almost shit a kidney. Not saying im an all star just saying its that bad.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

JD02124 said:


> I know a few recent graduates that when I found out they were on I almost shit a kidney. Not saying im an all star just saying its that bad.


The hiring process has needed an overhaul BADLY.

Look, for my current position now, I had a phone screening, a live interview, a Gallup test, another interview, a meeting with a potential co-worker, and then 6 smaller interviews at HQ in one day.

Conversely, as an example, the last class for the MSP had ZERO interviews. They didn't interview candidates on a panel.


----------



## trueblue

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The hiring process has needed an overhaul BADLY.
> 
> Look, for my current position now, I had a phone screening, a live interview, a Gallup test, another interview, a meeting with a potential co-worker, and then 6 smaller interviews at HQ in one day.
> 
> Conversely, as an example, the last class for the MSP had ZERO interviews. They didn't interview candidates on a panel.


I don't believe Boston PD does a formal interview either....


----------



## JD02124

trueblue said:


> I don't believe Boston PD does a formal interview either....


Nope!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

trueblue said:


> I don't believe Boston PD does a formal interview either....


What the flying shit... ??

Absolutely baffling.


----------



## JD02124

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> What the flying shit... ??
> 
> Absolutely baffling.


With that being said they do interview your neighbors minimal of three. Every supervisor and reference you give. After taking the written pysch you have a one on one with a psychologist. Also want past 5 years of tax returns state and federal. past 3 years of work attendance notorized. I feel like that whole process is one big interview. Those that want it get it done. Those that dont want it&#8230;dont.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

My boys were living at home through the process, and while not a formal interview, they detectives did sit down and "talk" to each of them (as well as Mrs Scribbles and me) during the home visit. 
Just a funny: at one point they asked about proving my kid lived here- since he wasn't on the utilities, mortgage, lease etc (who _was_ on their parents' utilities when they lived at home??) I offered to dig out the family photo album and provide several pics of my kids playing in the yard, pool, out front etc. Got a forced laugh from the detectives and an elbow from Mrs Scribbles. Hey silly question (in my mind) silly answer.


----------



## DeltaTango27

Heard a lot of candidates failed the drug test.....shocker


----------



## pahapoika

DeltaTango27 said:


> Heard a lot of candidates failed the drug test.....shocker


Guess it's not quite legal yet


----------



## JD02124

pahapoika said:


> Guess it's not quite legal yet


Take that hippies!


----------



## JD02124

DeltaTango27 said:


> Heard a lot of candidates failed the drug test.....shocker


Hopefully that eliminates them for BPD in the future.


----------



## USAF3424

JD02124 said:


> Hopefully that eliminates them for BPD in the future.


Nope. If you have juice your all set. Read some of the recent civil service bypass appeals......


----------



## USAF3424

I believe these guys are starting the academy nov 5


----------



## xxgolfxx

On a Saturday?


----------



## USAF3424

Whatever the monday is closest to that date


----------



## xxgolfxx

Oh ok. Lol.


----------



## USAF3424

42 Cadets started academy today. 31 minorities...11 with a huge dime lol.


----------



## xxgolfxx

yup.....


----------



## xxgolfxx

and they actually started on Monday


----------



## beantown15

Has anyone heard anything about a potential second class in the spring


----------



## USAF3424

beantown15 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about a potential second class in the spring


Probably not until the academy class graduates in June.


----------



## cvboy

USAF3424 said:


> Probably not until the academy class graduates in June.


Do you know if they are taking everyone that passed PAT for this class? Everyone that passed PAT received a paper/invitation to show up for orientation. Six candidates need to retake it next Tuesday and orientation is on Wednesday. It seems that at there are about 80-90 candidates left... running for 65 slots... if BPD does not increase the number... coming next Wednesday... not sure what is going to happen. since more people cleared the process... than available slots...?


----------



## JD02124

cvboy said:


> Do you know if they are taking everyone that passed PAT for this class? Everyone that passed PAT received a paper/invitation to show up for orientation. Six candidates need to retake it next Tuesday and orientation is on Wednesday. It seems that at there are about 80-90 candidates left... running for 65 slots... if BPD does not increase the number... coming next Wednesday... not sure what is going to happen. since more people cleared the process... than available slots...?


I'm one of the morons that needs to retake it. Busted my ass on the dummy drag&#8230;


----------



## cvboy

Last event too... at least you know you can pass everything.. and you will get it next week.. Good luck.. I hope they have slots for all..


----------



## USAF3424

cvboy said:


> Do you know if they are taking everyone that passed PAT for this class? Everyone that passed PAT received a paper/invitation to show up for orientation. Six candidates need to retake it next Tuesday and orientation is on Wednesday. It seems that at there are about 80-90 candidates left... running for 65 slots... if BPD does not increase the number... coming next Wednesday... not sure what is going to happen. since more people cleared the process... than available slots...?


Someone from the department will call or email and say thanks but no thanks. Its awful I know. Happened to a very good friend of mine last class.


----------



## sf1530

Any rumors yet on class #2?


----------



## xxgolfxx

nothing yet, i suppose it will only be after the new fiscal year, they are also having a new class in August also, so thats gonna take priority when it comes to budgeting


----------



## USAF3424

Nice to see the cadets out there picking up the barriers last night . Word is Boston Fire is starting a cadet program to increase minority hiring.


----------



## pahapoika

USAF3424 said:


> Nice to see the cadets out there picking up the barriers last night . Word is Boston Fire is starting a cadet program to increase minority hiring.


Sigh


----------



## xxgolfxx

Yup, they were out there. They wee out there this morning also and they'll be out there for FH today, and all cadets on days are ordered for barriers tomorrow... yay


----------

